# JSP und Eclipse



## Martin13 (30. Jul 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich hab gerade angefangen, mich in die Materie JSP einzuarbeiten. Mittels Eclipse kann ich ja eine JSP erstellen und mittels des Run-Buttons wird dann ein neues Browser-Fenster mit dem Ergebnis angezeigt. Soweit so gut. Übrigens verwende ich als Server Tomcat. Die URL lautet z.B. : http://localhost:8080/MyFirstServlet/index.jsp.
Wenn ich Mozilla öffne und die URL eingebe, wird mein index.jsp auch dargestellt. Was ich mich jetzt nur frage: Woher weiß der Tomcat-Server, wo er index.jsp findet?? Ich weiß, dass man die jsp-Seiten in den Tomcat-Ordner "Web-Apps/ROOT" ablegen muss, aber mein index.jsp liegt ja nicht in diesem Ordner, sondern im Eclipse-Projekt.
Kann mir da jemand eine Antwort geben?


----------



## HLX (31. Jul 2008)

JSP-Dateien werden nach der Verzeichnissstruktur innerhalb der Web-Anwendungen gesucht. Wenn du sie also ins Wurzelverzeichnis der Anwendung legst, muss sie im Pfad direkt nach dem Context deiner Anwendung kommen, in deinem Fall also nach "MyFirstServlet".

Die JSP-Seiten werden übrigens nicht im Verzeichnis ROOT abgelegt, sondern in einem eigenen Anwendungsverzeichnis. Sonst könntest du ja nur 1 Anwendung auf deinem Tomcat laufen lassen:

Verzeichnis-Baum:

```
<TOMCAT_HOME>
-- <webapps>
---- <MeineWebApp>
------ index.jsp
------ <modulA>
-------- test.jsp
------ <WEB-INF>
-------- web.xml
```


----------



## Guest (31. Jul 2008)

Ist mir jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz klar. So wie du das jetzt beschreibst, müsste sich "MyFirstServlet" bei mir irgendwo im Tomcat-Verzeichnis befinden. Tuts bei mir aber nicht, funktioniert aber trotzdem...


----------



## HLX (31. Jul 2008)

Mein Fehler. Du hast´s ja auch aus Eclipse gestartet. 

Bei der Standardeinstellung für Web-Anwendungen wird die Anwendung nicht im Tomcatverzeichnis, sondern in folgendem Verzeichnis ausgeführt:

```
<elcipse-workspace>\.metadata\.plugins\org.eclipse.wst.server.core\tmp0\webapps\
```
Ferner existiert ein Project "servers" in deinem workspace. Hier befindet sich die Konfiguration deiner Server-Instanz. Ganz unten in der Datei findest du den Context deiner WebApp mit dem entsprechenden Pfad.


----------



## Guest (31. Jul 2008)

Ah, verstehe   
Ist mir nun klar, danke dir vielmals!!


----------

